# cat d3b engine options?



## fordf150 (Aug 1, 2015)

Just bought a 86? Cat D3B with a blown motor. Cylinder 1 threw a rod. 

So my question is this....are there any other options for engines out there?

3204 engines seem to be problematic and expensive from my initial searches. 

I think I bought this thing right even with it needing a motor. Machine has all new chains, pads, sprockets, and a few bottom rollers. Lots off new hoses. And it's coming from a friend so I trust that clutches and trans are in good working order.


----------



## Mowingman (Aug 2, 2015)

I do not think there is any other option. However, I have not been around one of those machines since the late 80's. Back then, the D3B, was considered one of, if not, "the", worst dozers that Cat ever produced. They were nothing but a constant problem. There was also a little track loader that was just as bad.
I think you need to talk to a Cat mechanic, but I do not believe you are going to get an answer that makes you happy.
Jeff


----------



## Storm56 (Aug 2, 2015)

You may want to ask this question on the heavy equipment forum. Guys over there are pretty helpful and that is what they do.


----------



## fordf150 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks....I was just looking for a little information. Going to be awhile before I start working on it and get serious about finding a different engine.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 2, 2015)

Mowingman said:


> I do not think there is any other option. However, I have not been around one of those machines since the late 80's. Back then, the D3B, was considered one of, if not, "the", worst dozers that Cat ever produced. They were nothing but a constant problem. There was also a little track loader that was just as bad.
> I think you need to talk to a Cat mechanic, but I do not believe you are going to get an answer that makes you happy.
> Jeff




943 loader? It's similar in size to a D3 and was sold in the 70s to 80s I believe. The D3 was poo probably caused they were overworked. Fine for spreading topsoil or gravel and not much more.


As far as the question, is the block trashed?


----------



## fordf150 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hole the size of a softball in the side off the block. I have the piece...so I can weld it back in but I'm still stuck needing at least 1 rod plus a new crankshaft. I found lots of core engines with the same problem and most of the reman engines I found had the block welded. Seems to be a common problem


----------



## stumper120 (Aug 2, 2015)

There is a company that makes a kit to swap a 4bt in there. If you can fix your block and get the crank repaired, you can get a kit from ag kits and upgrade to 3 ring pistons. The big flaw with that engine was the 1 ring pistons and parent bore block. They can put liners in your block or just bore oversize. I did mine that just had no compression for 3grand and now runs better than new


----------



## fordf150 (Aug 2, 2015)

I knew about the liners and fixing the block should be easy. I was hesitant putting money into an engine that seems prone to throwing rods. 4bt would be a great upgrade! Those are good engines and plentiful. Should be able get one of those from the local bus yard for a grand or so. Any idea who the company is that has the kit....I searched and couldn't find anything on Google


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 3, 2015)

A 4bt for a grand? I'd plan for more in the 3k area.


----------



## fordf150 (Aug 3, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> A 4bt for a grand? I'd plan for more in the 3k area.


i have a connection at a school bus salvage yard. We do all the work on the owners personal equipment and do all his odd jobs that he dont have anyone else to do. I take care of him and as long as it is for my personal stuff he makes me some deals. we got a 5.9 from him a couple years ago for $500.


----------



## catbuster (Aug 9, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> 943 loader? It's similar in size to a D3 and was sold in the 70s to 80s I believe. The D3 was poo probably caused they were overworked. Fine for spreading topsoil or gravel and not much more.
> 
> 
> As far as the question, is the block trashed?



The 931B was the loader based off the D3B. The 943 was a purpose built loader, and discontinuing its production and thinking the 939 would fill the gap was a huge screw up on Cat's part. 

But, the 3204, when not being used in a high-horsepower, turbocharged setting, isn't really a problem engine. A 4BT is better, but a 3204 will be just fine if you keep that D3 within its' intended purpose, which is finish grading and road maintenance. The 3204 is famous for dropping valves in 953 loaders.


----------



## fordf150 (Aug 9, 2015)

Well priced a 4bt. $1000 complete with transmission.

New crank and pistons for the 3204. $2000. 

Also found a 90hp John Deere engine in a generator for cheap. I can buy the complete running generator unit for around $1000

4bt is the choice if I can figure out how to adapt it into the cat.


----------



## huskyslinger (Aug 21, 2015)

I work for a cat dealer and to start off the d3b is a good little cat for the size. 3204 aren't terrible. Biggest thing is getting all the air bled out of the coolant system when filling them. Also a good machine shop can install dry sleeves and read hoan. Just be sure to buy a three ring piston not the two ring. Also dry sleeving is a better option the oversize piston. BTW I build engines and fuel systems. Pm if you have any more questons


----------



## huskyslinger (Aug 21, 2015)

Also I have a 3304 that you might be able to install. I'd stay with a cat motor. Nothing against Cummins but keep it oem better in the long run. Did you check on short block? You should pm your serial number of machine and engine and I can give you some good options and prices tomorrow when I get to work


----------



## fordf150 (Aug 21, 2015)

well this project is probably on hold till spring. Other more pressing matters have came up and dont have the time or money for this project although im still going to keep an eye out for dirt cheap 75hp engine just in case.


----------



## fordf150 (Aug 21, 2015)

huskyslinger said:


> Also I have a 3304 that you might be able to install. I'd stay with a cat motor. Nothing against Cummins but keep it oem better in the long run. Did you check on short block? You should pm your serial number of machine and engine and I can give you some good options and prices tomorrow when I get to work


next time i am out there i will get some numbers. I just did a quick google for reman engine($7000). Used engines were in the 3-4k range if i remember right. I am not wanting to sink a bunch of money into it because its just going to be used around the farm. maybe 1000 hrs over the next 5 to 10 yrs.


----------



## huskyslinger (Aug 21, 2015)

ya no prob I can give you as many options as I can find. have done a lot of repairs for low hour usage machines. more then willing to help.


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 21, 2015)

We finally loaded this thing on the landoll and brought it home. Still looking at next spring before i tear the motor out and start the repair process but here is the damage and a pic of the VIN if someone knows what they are looking at and can help me figure out what i bought for sure.


----------



## huskyslinger (Sep 21, 2015)

right on my good man! that don't look that bad at all. you did say you have the piece right? I am thinking you could get away with one rod, re man crank, and re ring all four. There will be gaskets too. Also after you weld it loc tite makes a metal based two part compound that is the **** for this kind of repair you will have to put a thin layer on the inside and the outside. I can build you a rough quote of parts needed if you would like? let me know I think you have a great machine there and don't destroy it by putting in a different breed of engine!


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 21, 2015)

The piece is down in the belly pan. flashlight and the right angle i can see it. not sure if it is the whole piece or not though. If i am going to pull it and rebuild it I would like to do it right. pistons, crank, rod/rods. Get the thing running, repin and bush the blade and then the hunt will be on to find a winch/log arch. Going to be spring most likely before i do anything on it so no rush but i would be interested in prices to know what i am getting myself into.


----------



## huskyslinger (Sep 21, 2015)

sweet love these kind of projects! I will work on a quote for the engine and ill even make you one for the blade. W3C Hyster is the best winch to put on.


----------



## shawn dunn (Sep 14, 2018)

fordf150 said:


> I knew about the liners and fixing the block should be easy. I was hesitant putting money into an engine that seems prone to throwing rods. 4bt would be a great upgrade! Those are good engines and plentiful. Should be able get one of those from the local bus yard for a grand or so. Any idea who the company is that has the kit....I searched and couldn't find anything on Google


Did u ever find outhe the company that make a kit to change out the 3204 to the Cummings engine if so please let me know I have same problem & refuse to put a boat ankle back in this equipment.


----------



## shawn dunn (Sep 14, 2018)

Did u ever find out which company make kit to change the 3204 to a Cummings. I have same problem with 953 drop a valve put hole in piston wall not outside of block. I rather put something in it more affordable that will hold up.


----------



## shawn dunn (Sep 14, 2018)

If anyone can assist me with company to buy kit from to change from 3204 cat to the Cummings engine in 953 loader please reply.


----------



## MBarker2018 (Oct 8, 2018)

huskyslinger said:


> I work for a cat dealer and to start off the d3b is a good little cat for the size. 3204 aren't terrible. Biggest thing is getting all the air bled out of the coolant system when filling them. Also a good machine shop can install dry sleeves and read hoan. Just be sure to buy a three ring piston not the two ring. Also dry sleeving is a better option the oversize piston. BTW I build engines and fuel systems. Pm if you have any more questons


@huskyslinger My husband has a d3 dozer with a 3204 engine with a rod threw the block, he was wondering if you knew anymore options he could do. If you could reply that would be great! Thanks.


----------

